# Halloween display 2009



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm surprised there isn't a bigger responce to this awesome setup!

love the use of projectors and the other animatronics. I always love seeing haunts dedicated to NBC. 

once again, Brava! Brava! Brava!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you! nice to see a fan of NBC lol this year oogie boogie is coming out to play. He will be our best character yet! 

p.s. hose aren't projectors.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Unfriggin' believable set up!!!!!!! That is definitely awesome!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your Jack & Santa look perfect.


----------

